# Happy Birthday Amy (Posh's Mom)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I just saw that it is Amy's Birthday

Sooo......

Happy Birthday Amy Hope you day is great:biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day, Amy! Have a great year!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Amy! I hope you are spending it at a nice dinner with you family


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amy - Happy birthday. Enjoy your day, your furkids, your feathered and non-feathered 2Ls.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Amy!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Amy! arty:

I hope you were able to have your dinner out in a restaurant!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know it's late, but Happy Birthday. Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Amy.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Amy! I hope your day was special (out there roughin' it in the woods!)


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> I just saw that it is Amy's Birthday
> 
> Sooo......
> 
> Happy Birthday Amy Hope you day is great:biggrin1:


O.K. I am jealous I didn't get this on my birthday which was the 2nd.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Amy hope you had the BEST Birthday ever. :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Amy - I hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::juggle::thumb:Happy Birthday Amy!:thumb::juggle::drum:

Hope you have a great day!:whoo:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Make it a geat year!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amy, have a great birthday!!!
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Hope you had a great day"


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hope the camping is going well......also, happy birthday a day late!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday Amy! Hope you're having fun camping.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Amy!!!!*

Hope you have a great day!

I still liked your slogan for Bailey's jerky the best! ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY Amy!!

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It was great to see this thread today. My birthday was great. We didn't go out to dinner that night, but that was okay as we had "smartdogs" roasted over a campfire, and I was treated to a night of howling timberwolves. Seriously, it was a great day surrounded by the people I love best (including my darling Posh).

Heather, how did you find this picture of my husband online? Ha ha ha. He made me say that!:biggrin1:


CacheHavs said:


> I just saw that it is Amy's Birthday
> 
> Sooo......
> 
> Happy Birthday Amy Hope you day is great:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry I missed this post - Hope you had a wonderful birthday!! Timberwolves?? Do you live in the mountains?

I love that sound!! My brother owns a wolf preserve in far northern NJ and he gets his packs (approx 25 total wolves) to howl and it is the most magnificent sound, it makes your hair stand on end!!! What a nice treat for your birthday!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, happy belated birthday!!! I got to hear some wolves singing (calling?) too - and it was probably on your birthday as well. Cool!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Laurie actually we were on the North Shore of Lake Superior, almost near the Canada/Minnesota border. It was the craziest thing. My hubby and I were near the campfire talking, it was the night of my birthday, and it started to rain so we went into our tent. A bird made this really crazy loud panic cry and right after that the wolves started barking and howling. It was so surreal. We have coyotes near us, but no wolves, and it was such a different bark and howl...the coyotes are much higher and yappier. It was cool. Very cool about your brother. They are very amazing and soulful animals.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*"HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY"!!!!*


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

:whoo:Have a good one Amy:whoo:
Carole


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just saw this one. I hope you had a great birthday Amy!!


----------

